# my doe has double nipples on each teat



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

is this normal? will there be any problems nursing?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I've got a ewe with doubles as well, it's actually somewhat common with sheep, so I'd guess it would be with goats. Doesn't seem to be an issue for the twins we've had, they've figured out where the milk comes from pretty quick


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a doe (Oleanna) that has them and had twins this summer and they nursed fine. The buck had a little trouble at first but I don't know if it had anything to do with the nipples, and her were pretty bad, I think. He didn't like bottles either.

They will pass this trait on, so if you are selling them, you might not want to breed her. Oleanna's daughter has them as well, and oddly enough, another doeling that I have has them as well, but HER mother doesn't!


----------



## redcedarfarm (Jun 15, 2005)

Check out the thread on this board titles did I get taken.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I had milk replacer and colostrum all ready just in case the mamas weren't able to feed the baby but they had no problem with the "extras" and the babies nursed and I was able to milk with no problem...

Since these aren't "show" goats and everything seems to be working fine I don't worry about it too much...


----------



## BiGtImEfArMeRs4 (Oct 23, 2004)

We have a Lamancha doe who has two teats on each side. The kids nursed fine while we had them on. Very messy to hand milk though. As long as your not showing her, it's really no big deal.
Heather


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

As a breeder I would cull her. It is a trait that is passed on and as said,it is best not to breed when there are undesirable traits. JMHO


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Well depending on her breed you could still show her, if she is a Boer that is. All of our Boer females have doubles and seeing as how we do not mind the "extras" we have NO intention of ever culling them. Of course we'rejust now starting to breed them, and do NOT intend to make a living of of only the goats, we have no problem. 

P.S sorry if I sound rude, it's just that I keep hearing that doubles are an undesireble trait and that they should be culled, and I love our goats just the way that they are. Sorry if I offended any one.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Its not a matter of loving your goats or not.If we as humans want to preserve our breeds as they are meant to be,certain things should not be bred back into the breed!I said as a breeder I would cull,not for pets or food.I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## hatwoman22 (Oct 25, 2004)

kath2003 said:


> Its not a matter of loving your goats or not.If we as humans want to preserve our breeds as they are meant to be,certain things should not be bred back into the breed!I said as a breeder I would cull,not for pets or food.I didn't mean to offend anyone.



Well if its in the breed anyway isnt that part of the breed? I'm not into goats, had one once funny as a crutch but definately to messy for me. But as a whole I think people expect to much perfection from their animals forgetting that animals are just that animals. They certainly wherent perfect before humans got their hands on em, and by trying to continuously perfect them we are taking away thier uniqueness, and just plain narrowing down the gene pool. 
imho anyway.

oh and outa curiosity does milk come from both sets? On both sides, or whatever the ligistics of that would be LOL


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

i certainly wont be killing her. I do not show and should she have offspring I will bring it to the attention of the buyer.thank for all the imput.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Culling does not mean killing!! Calm down,you asked a question and got a few different answers.You can decide what is best for you and your pets,thats all.
No,double or triple teats don't all work,just two ,as far as I've seen here with the Myotonic goats.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

hatwoman22 said:


> Well if its in the breed anyway isnt that part of the breed? I'm not into goats, had one once funny as a crutch but definately to messy for me. But as a whole I think people expect to much perfection from their animals forgetting that animals are just that animals. They certainly wherent perfect before humans got their hands on em, and by trying to continuously perfect them we are taking away thier uniqueness, and just plain narrowing down the gene pool.
> imho anyway.
> 
> oh and outa curiosity does milk come from both sets? On both sides, or whatever the ligistics of that would be LOL


  Thank you hatwoman22, in some cases yes all the teats work but most often no. I read that the teats have to be 2 inches or more for the "extras" to work. Thank you once again, and yes double teats are in most Boer goats and Boers are supposed to be meat goats anyway, but ours are really just pets that can breed  .


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow,I'm sorry I even gave a BREEDERS opinion,breed away!


----------



## BiGtImEfArMeRs4 (Oct 23, 2004)

On our Lamancha, the one extra teat is about .5 of an inch, and milk still comes out it. The other extra is about one inch and milk comes out almost as good as the regular one on that side.
Heather


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I would agree that a goat that is meant to have one teat per udder should not be bred if there is more than one. Boer goats are not included in this because they are more commonly expected to have just that. However, a goat that is from a dairy breed is a different story. It is important to pay attention to what we are doing. There is no shortage of goats in the world and to knowingly breed a dairy goat that has double teats is a bit irresponsible. It wouldn't be such an issue if it weren't genetic but since it is commonly passed down, it makes no sense to breed. I would keep her as a pet or if my main concern was wanting to breed, I would find a nice home for her where she would be kept for a pet and I'd find another goat to breed. Just consider this....if nobody cared what they bred with what, we might eventually end up with a bunch of animals with so many faults that they were completely worthless for practical use. That's not meant to sound harsh. I love goats for more reasons than their usefulness. Responsibility is important. Also, as far as animals in the wild...mother nature has a way of culling itself. If it didn't, many species would have never lasted this long. Mother nature has a way of working itself out but since we are imposing with the "planned and scheduled" breeding of these animals, we have to make sure that we are doing the species and breed justice. It is only fair. This is just my opinion. Good luck in whatever you do!!


----------



## hatwoman22 (Oct 25, 2004)

Milk n' Honey said:


> I would agree that a goat that is meant to have one teat per udder should not be bred if there is more than one. Boer goats are not included in this because they are more commonly expected to have just that. However, a goat that is from a dairy breed is a different story. It is important to pay attention to what we are doing. There is no shortage of goats in the world and to knowingly breed a dairy goat that has double teats is a bit irresponsible. It wouldn't be such an issue if it weren't genetic but since it is commonly passed down, it makes no sense to breed. I would keep her as a pet or if my main concern was wanting to breed, I would find a nice home for her where she would be kept for a pet and I'd find another goat to breed. Just consider this....if nobody cared what they bred with what, we might eventually end up with a bunch of animals with so many faults that they were completely worthless for practical use. That's not meant to sound harsh. I love goats for more reasons than their usefulness. Responsibility is important. Also, as far as animals in the wild...mother nature has a way of culling itself. If it didn't, many species would have never lasted this long. Mother nature has a way of working itself out but since we are imposing with the "planned and scheduled" breeding of these animals, we have to make sure that we are doing the species and breed justice. It is only fair. This is just my opinion. Good luck in whatever you do!!


Well I cant see why mother nature would be bugged by a few extras especially if they work!  I know ourrrr mondern day man certainly wouldnt be
I agree that animals that have obvious genetic weakness' shouldnt be breed, but I just can't see an extra teat or two as being weak! And I still think that humans demand too much perfection, just becouse its different doesnt mean its weak, or wrong. 

I liked this thread anyway, its been informative and great fun. I figured culling meant fixing, nuetered spayed, gelded, cut, why dont they just pick two common names and use em with every animal! I already cant tell the difference between spayed and nuetered, the female gets spayed or the male?  LOL I didnt know you could fix a goat though! Never would have occured to me! LOL
and as before my own humble opinion.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I had one born like that this spring, and one born with a spure, or just as very small extra one, since none of my girls ever had anything like this , and babies never did, I think it came from the buck, and I sold him pronto.


----------



## MoBarger (Mar 5, 2003)

The buck and the doe determine how many teats the kids will have. Takes 2 to tango, right: 
All bucks have teats if you can look at them close enough ;-) For showing, 2 teats are important in the dairy goat breeds, boers can have multiple teats but there are some points taken off for certain formations. But as long as they work and babies get their meals, it's all good in my book.


----------

